# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Sorteo de Navidad ( este es el que vale)

## Mariano Sosa

Hola 

Pido disculpas a todos por la confusión con el sorteo pero creo que ahora está todo más claro.

las nuevas reglas que son estas:

Los usuarios que participen en el sorteo tienen que estar registrados desde antes del 15 de noviembre.

Cada uno tiene derecho a elegir un numero de 3 cifras y los que quieran pueden tener el mismo numero repetido.

El premio será una cesta de magia compuesta por un vale de 200 euros y se repartirá entre los que tengan el numero agraciado en el sorteo del gordo.  Los que vivan fuera de España tienen que tener en cuenta que el coste del envío a su país se descontará del vale.

Si nadie acierta el numero el premio quedará vacante.


Pongan aquí sus números , gracias

----------


## pujoman

hola, creo recordar que era 1 numero de tres cifras.
el 183

saludoss y suerte a todoas y gracias mariano

----------


## mariio

el mio el 604
intentar no repetir y así es mejor para todos!
un saludo[/b]

----------


## popt

213

Muchas gracias Mariano

----------


## ignoto

El 013.

----------


## trasobo

Bueno pues entonces...me pido el *512*.

Muchas gracias por tu generosidad Mariano!

Un saludo!

----------


## xlREDlx

Bueno me parece que en este no se necesitan mensajes así que... el *308*.  :D

----------


## zaphod

Pues el 166
Gracias Mariano y suerte a todos.

----------


## MagoJaume

Por mi parte el 731... mucha suerte a tod@s y sobretodo GRACIAS a Mariano por tu generosidad... al final va a ser que los reyes magos van a llegar en una bonita cesta de navidad desde tiendamagia.com

----------


## ExTrEm0

el 739

Suerte (para mí)    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Jesus el mago

bueno, pues yo el _473_

----------


## Jesus el mago

[quote="Jesus el mago"]bueno, pues yo el *473*

----------


## cuenk

Número *079*

----------


## Némesis

Para mí el 507.

----------


## Rafa505

Gracias por dejarnos participar a los más nuevos y por el regalo 

Me pido el 012

Saludos y suerte

----------


## emilioelmago

Yo me pido el 525.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo me pido el que salga  :D 

 Bueno, para ser un poco más claro el 971

----------


## Alex87

yo me pido el 314

----------


## STANDmj

Bueno, ya que había pillado antes el 61, pues me pido el *161*, que además es capicúa...

Muchas gracias, Mariano!!!

Y suerte a todos   :Wink:

----------


## Pardo

Bueno, pues al odifivar el sistema, cambiamos de numero...

426

No os copieis muchos, que si no, nos llegará solo para una carta a cada uno... jejeje

----------


## esparza

me pido el 643

¡Con tres cifras es más jodío! :(

----------


## BITTOR

Bueno pues de esta manera podemos participar todos asi que creo que es la mejor. Yo me pido el 000. Un saludo y mucha suerte.  :Wink:

----------


## ingodwetrust

Pues.... Para no hacer cambios, el 022

----------


## jose luis varo

Pues nada a poner un numerito que ahora ay mucho donde elegir yo quiero el 196 

suerte a todos

----------


## Vielba

El mio va a ser el 147.

----------


## ulises

para mi el   023
saludos y suerte

----------


## guill

Ante todo, Mariano gracias por las aclaraciones y por dejarnos a los novatillos poder aspirar a la cesta.

Yo elijo el *358*

Suerte a todos!

P.D.: menudo regalo le espera al afortunado...  :Wink1:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

*054* para mi

Y una vez más graicas a Mariano (200€... eso es lo que gano yo en 3 años)

----------


## Mecachis

Hummmmm.... pues yo cambio

 *091*

saludossssssss

----------


## iviro

Yo pido si puede ser el 189

----------


## Damael

Pues habrá que agregar otro dígito al de antes, ahora quiero el......*908*

----------


## VANISH

mm el *200*

Muchas Gracias Mariano!! 8)  8)

----------


## Dorado84

El número que eligo para el sorteo es el *317* Mariano, gracias por el sorteo. Saludos.

----------


## nevulo

Muchas gracias por el sorteo.
Para mi 843

----------


## magoivan

para mi el 243

----------


## jmg

pues me pido  el 537

----------


## davidmagic

Yo me pido el... 

248 

Saludos a Mariano y ¡Feliz Navidad!

----------


## salsoul

Me pido el 723

----------


## gafas

Buena idea. Asi participa todo el mundo.  Gracias por el sorteo.

Cieeeeento ocheeentaa.

Ese para mí.    El 180

----------


## DrareG

Pues el mio sera...  *164*.

Saludos!

----------


## Mr Poza

yo el 803

----------


## Mr Poza

Por cierto, muchas gracias Matriano.

----------


## vsalberto

Buenas, yo el 191

----------


## Jeff

Para mi el numero magico PI, 314.

Buena idea lo de la cesta de tiendamagia, con jamon iberico, dos botellas de chivas regal añejo, dos botellas de ron cacique añejo gran reserva, turon etc...

----------


## Alegna

Yo me pido el *573*  :Lol:

----------


## B3L7R4N

Muchas gracias Mariano, así puede participar más gente y no hay tanto lio.  :Wink:  
Pues por no cambiar el 011

----------


## letang

Uff, va a estar jodío acertar las 3 últimas cifras... Os habéis dado cuenta que si compráis el boleto con las 3 cifras ganadoras caen unos cuántos miles de Euros?  :shock: 

Me pido el 435 que acabo de ver por aquí en un resguardo de los Euromillones.
Pero yo hago otra predicción, EL PREMIO VA A QUEDAR VACANTE! ya veréis  :Wink1:  jejje

Muchas gracias Mariano!

Por cierto, este hilo es bueno pa conocer gente  :Wink1:

----------


## letang

Quería editarlo para ponerlo claro y que quien haga la lista lo vea bien.
Lo repito mejor:

el *435*

----------


## pedro_peter

Pues yo el número 998.Y gracias por ofrecer esa cesta

----------


## Ella

para mi el: *048*

----------


## themagician

Venga, el mío el 412. Gracias Mariano. 
Suerte.

----------


## jmagic

gracias Mariano.
el mio el 027

----------


## Jmac

Tal como dije, si ibamos por ters cifras para mi el, 555

----------


## ElMagoPol

Para mi el 261

Gracias por el detalle Mariano :twisted:

----------


## Dow

doscientos ochenta y cincoooo


dos ocho cincoooo

285




gracias Mariano!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

808

¡¡Por el cu*o os la entocho!!

----------


## ign

Pues sí que está díficil ahora...

Mmmmm...

El 325.

Cruzaré los dedos hasta ese día   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  ...

----------


## Ayy

hummm  todos magos y ni un mentalista qeu acierte el numero :Confused: 
yo voto por el 489----  por ejemplo jejeje

----------


## GoLFeRaS

Me pido el *666*.

Gracias Mariano!. Feliz Navidad.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> hummm  todos magos y ni un mentalista qeu acierte el numero


A ver si sale el de Pardo ... ¡Será recordado muchos años!

----------


## gones

Muchas gracias mariano por dejar participar a todos.Para mi el 750.

Un saludo y gracias

----------


## Miguel Díaz

433 para el señorito!

Gracias Mariano!

----------


## MrKhaki

El *274*[/b]

----------


## HellLois

Ante todo gracias Mariano por la cesta y la iniciativa.
y bueno no se que número elegir, mezlcare mis favoritos ^_^ 
Mi número es 785.

Suerte a todos.

----------


## juanete

Como habia pedido el 3, *ahora el mio es 303*,
Gracias San mariano. :D

----------


## ezeqfranco

Gracias Mariano!

*910*

----------


## Patito

Pues yo me pido el 974

Muchas gracias, Mariano!

----------


## chemarueda

pues yo el 728...
Y si quieres t voy dando ya la direccion a la q m la tienes q enviar....jejeje, es broma....a mi nunca me toca nada...pero hay esperanzas...jejeje(si llego a caer antes, llamo a anthony blake para que me haga la prediccion....xDD)

----------


## Kiko

Para mi el 049

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

El 032 para O'Ma.

----------


## teje00

me pido el 908

----------


## Damael

el 908 es mío  :evil: , lo pedí en la página 3, aunque se puede repetir, creo. En este caso ¿se reparte la cesta o una a cada uno?

----------


## shark

el 088  8-)

----------


## Gandalf.§†§

No había dado las gracias por esta iniciativa todavía al creador, a si es que antes de seguir, GRACIAS, me parece una idea muy buena y gererosa por tu parte. Yo veía razonable que no nos dejarais participar a los usuarios más nuevos, es de entender, que se quiera "premiar" a la fidelización de los usuarios más activos en el foro, pero al haberlo arreglado ya, siento tener que deciros otra vez, que la cesta se viene por estos lares, antes me pedí el 96, al tener que añadir otro número, no me queda más remedio que confesaros, que las tres últimas cifras del gordo de Navidad este año, van a ser: *596*  :Lol:   :P   :Wink:

----------


## Carlos Vinuesa

Pues para mí el *804*.

¡Gracias!

----------


## logan21

Pues yo me pido el 256.
Suerte a todos.

SAludos

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Gracias mariano por esta iniciativa  :117: 

Bueno, ahora si que puedo participar, y me pido... el
*755*

Un saludo

----------


## rafa cama

539

----------


## curioso

*324*

----------


## BusyMan

435

El mismo que Letang que este chaval es muy listo y tiene mucha suerte...

(y le encanta compartir :mrgreen:

----------


## ignoto

Fer, eres un malvado.

(Mañana por la tarde estará en correos un paquete sorpresa).   :Wink:

----------


## repente

Yo pense al principio que era una cesta con jamon y turron xD
Pero 200 aurelios en articulos magicos promete bastante.
Por si cuela y toca... me pido el 314

Recibe mi mas sincero agradecimiento por tu iniciativa Mariano

Un saludo a tod@s

----------


## zarkov

Iba a pedir el mismo de O'Malley para empreñar, peeeeeero...

pido mejor el *034*


PD Lo bueno es que puedo modificar y alterar los número de este hilo para que me toque a mí   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Bueno, no.

----------


## ignoto

Si alguien decide "compartir" mi número...

Que recuerdes antes que soy malvado y aterrador.

----------


## Payma

Me pido el *831*.

----------


## miguelajo

Uy pensé que me lo habían quitado...
el 024

----------


## Dramagic

Si no está cogido..el 251

----------


## Mr Poza

Despues de un buen rato riendome, decir que los hay con mala idea, y luego esta Fernando, eso si, lo bien que nos lo pasamos con el no tiene precio  :Lol:

----------


## letang

Si es que a Busyman eso de "robar" se le da muy bien... aunque a veces no cuida mucho la misdirection ni los paréntesis de olvido y nos damos cuenta todos...

----------


## magomago

Pues ........... pues.......... 
el ......................................... 357

----------


## dante

pues yo el *526*

----------


## Elmagojose

Buno yo me pido el numero ganador.  No cuela no jejeje.

Me pido el 158. Suerte a todos.

----------


## javifocus

> Buno yo me pido el numero ganador.  No cuela no jejeje.


 No cuela porque ya se lo pidio eidanyoson:   :Lol:  

 Para mi EL 193

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Si me dejais voy ordenando los números en el word para tener una lista

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Si me dejais voy ordenando los números en el word para tener una lista


Te dejamos incluso que uses el Excell.

----------


## curioso

Joder, y parecía un foro tranquilo este. Cómo corre esto cuando hay regalos de por medio! Si parece un chat!   :Lol:

----------


## ErCartomago

estoy justito en la fecha!!!   :shock:   :D  

mi numero es el 649...

ojala gane  :(

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Que algún moderador lo suba al foro



Notas:

eidan y letang tienen el mismo nº
Jeff y repente tienen el mismo nº
ErCartomago y	pedro_peter no podrían participar según las normas

----------


## ignoto

Creía que Busyman se pidió el mismo número que Letang.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Si, tienes razón. A veces confundo los nombres.

----------


## ignoto

Ya.
Pero es que solamente uno de ellos es un impresentable.
 :Lol:

----------


## Damael

Y teje00 ha pedido el mismo que yo, el 908  :-( 
Para él la cesta, para mí el contenido   :Lol:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

¿Porqué no puedo editar mi mensaje?

----------


## Ravenous

*671*

----------


## josemagic

bueno pues yo me pido el *156*
suerte a todos
un saludo

----------


## Felipe

Elijo el *516* que me trae buenos recuerdos.

¡Suerte para todos!

(aunque sólo le tocará a uno, o a dos si comparten número)

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

El *632*. Oye, una cosilla... que nadie se lo pida conmigo que soy muy malo para compartir.  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

Si alguien se lo coje le echo mal de ojo.    El otro día jugando al tenis me presentaron a una chica y va y me dice que es un poco brujilla echando las cartas....  ya os contaré el final un día de estos    :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:  


Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz[/b]

----------


## Raicon

444, el mio.

----------


## Juanma Garcia

Si me lo permite Mariano me gustaria elegir el *478*. Mil gracias.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

*218*, para mi. Creo que no está repetido. Si alguien se da cuenta que avise.

----------


## alejandro.veiga

Pues yo no cambio, le meto un cero por aqui y

*081*

----------


## rafa_larrosa

yo el 301 jjaja para todos os deseo suerte. :117:

----------


## yiye_05

M pido el 102


Un saludo yiye

----------


## nick63nick

Hola...Mariano.....una pregunta...

Los que teníamos un número en el hilo anterior....¿debemos cambiarlo? o podemos continuar con el?

Si tenemos que cambiarlo....yo me pido......el.......*043*

----------


## nick63nick

[quote="nick63nick"]Hola...Mariano.....una pregunta...

Los que teníamos un número en el hilo anterior....¿debemos cambiarlo? o podemos continuar con el?

Si tenemos que cambiarlo....yo me pido......el.....*43*

----------


## nick63nick

perdon....quería decir*........043*

----------


## ErCartomago

por que yo no si estoy justo en el 15 de noviembre :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ??

exijo una explicacion... :(

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Porque estás registrado el 16 de noviembre

----------


## jossan

yo me pido el 524

----------


## mago alber

el   533!!  Suerte a todos, porque la vais a necesitar... la cesta se viene a Málaga!

----------


## Zurraspas

Así da gusto regresar al foro despues de tanto tiempo   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Pues para mi el *113*

Creo que no esta repetido.

Un saludo, espero conectarme más a ver si puedo

----------


## Marco Antonio

para mi el 053

----------


## ignoto

¿Por qué el 053?

----------


## Mr.Mind

019 para mi

----------


## NiponT

Buenas tardes a todos, mariano yo el numero 284 muchisimas gracias por el sorteo y suerte a todos...

----------


## daniganyo

Yo el 634. Gracias

----------


## ErCartomago

malcom....si lees la cosita que esta al lado de este post, bajo mi nombre y todas las demas cosas....dice clarito 15 de noviembre...si no no hubiese posteado....


<-----------------mirar ahi!

----------


## magomago

> Hola 
> Los usuarios que participen en el sorteo tienen que estar registrados desde antes del 15 de noviembre.


Ercartomago,te escribo esto para intentar aclarar una cosa porque a veces yo me supongo cosas que no son sin darme cuenta que lo que en España se puede interpretar cosas que en otros paises se pueden interpretar de otra manera por su estructura linguística,no lo se.
Cuando se dice que los que participen en el sorteo tienen que estar registrados antes del 15 yo sobreentiendo que la fecha del registro tiene que ser el 14 de noviembre como limite (El 14 incluido),pero el 15 ya no es antes del 15 sino.....EL 15.
Bueno,las normas son esas y a mi evidentemente no me importaria que participaras,pero me temo que las normas y las bases no las puedo cambiar yo,porque claro si igual hacen una excepcion los de 16 dirán... jo pero si el del 15 puede los del 16 tambien y asi se empezarian a hacer excepciones hasta el que se registra a dia de hoy.
Un saludo.

----------


## magomago

> Iniciado por Mariano Sosa
> 
> Hola 
> Los usuarios que participen en el sorteo tienen que estar registrados desde antes del 15 de noviembre.
> 
> 
> Ercartomago,te escribo esto para intentar aclarar una cosa porque a veces yo me supongo cosas que no son sin darme cuenta que lo que en España se puede interpretar de una forma que en otros paises  pueden interpretarse de otra manera por su estructura linguística,no lo se.
> Cuando se dice que los que participen en el sorteo tienen que estar registrados antes del 15 yo sobreentiendo que la fecha del registro tiene que ser el 14 de noviembre como limite (El 14 incluido),pero el 15 ya no es antes del 15 sino.....EL 15.
> Bueno,las normas son esas y a mi evidentemente no me importaria que participaras,pero me temo que las normas y las bases no las puedo cambiar yo,porque claro si igual hacen una excepcion los de 16 dirán... jo pero si el del 15 puede los del 16 tambien y asi se empezarian a hacer excepciones hasta el que se registra a dia de hoy.
> Un saludo.

----------


## javifocus

Yo solo quiero puntualizar que a mi me sale que ermago esta registrado el 16 de noviembre. Igual a malcom le pasa lo mismo y la fecha que el ve es 16 de noviembre, supongo que mariano lo podra aclarar. 
 Saludos a todos.[/img]

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

ErCartomago, leo muy clarito lo que pone debajo de ese ojo de foto que tienes y pone en letra muy bonita "Registrado: 16 de noviembre de 2006". Además, como te ha dicho magomago, el 15 de noviembre tampoco entra en el concurso. Lo siento, son las normas.

----------


## Mr.Korben

8-)  Pooo yo me via pedi el el el el mmmm el *037*


Suerte a toossss!!!

----------


## ErCartomago

bueno, ya no seguire mas con el tema...que lastima, pero aca a mi me sale que me registre el 15 de noviembre...

----------


## guill

De donde eres ErCartomago?

Intuyo que eres de Suramérica, por lo cuál la diferencia entre fechas de registro pueda deberse a la diferencia horaria entre tu zona y la zona de malcom y otros.

Creo que es por este motivo que a ti te sale fecha del 15 y a los demás (a mi también), me sale fecha del 16. Probablemente cuando tu te registraste, en España ya era día 16 mientras que dónde tu vives sería todavía 15.

Vamos, es la única explicación que veo yo...

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> bueno, ya no seguire mas con el tema...que lastima, pero aca a mi me sale que me registre el 15 de noviembre...


Mira, es lo que vemos

Creo que se debido al horario, que depende si eres de america o España.

Igualmente tal como te comentan has de estar registrado de antes del 15, es decir, el 14. El dia 15 tampoco vale.

----------


## mago_kaito

pues yo.......el 846

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Lista actualizada. ¿Porqué no puedo editar mi mensaje ni adjuntarlo al foro?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCkdKIpCPIM

Mirad todos a ver si vuestro número es el correcto. Se sobreentiende que los que tienen menos de 3 cifras llevan un 0 delante (o dos)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

No sé qué ha pasado, he copiado el enlace al archivo y me aparece un vídeo de youtube  :shock:  :shock: 

A ver si ahora sale el bueno

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SN6VIYBB

----------


## Sembei

Pues, lo veo claramente:

*416*


For me!

----------


## tarzanillos

Pos yo me pido el 264.

Gracias Mariano por la iniciativa.

----------


## MagMinu

Yo me pido el      735

----------


## Manolo Talman

el 18 que habia cogido yo no sale en la lista :( ¿me habeis borrado? MAMONES!  :D pues que sepais que sera el ganador... y es mioooooo

----------


## eidanyoson

Talman no hagas predicciones que no es lo tuyo  :P  :P  :P  :P 

 (ñiek ñiek ñiek que malo que soy)

----------


## Manolo Talman

Pues tiene que ser el ganador!  porque me lo ha garantizado un tal santillana que por lo visto es un crack con el tema este hacer predicciones y parar relojes ijijijiji

----------


## nano

Uf.. leerse 10 paginas de post de numeros es volverse loco
Gracias Mariano por el regalo  :Smile1: 

Me quedo con el *356* 

PD: Si alguien lo tuviera ya.. y quisiera que fuera unico el suyo que me envie un Privado  :Smile1:  aunque ya leere los post anteriores para confirmarlo

----------


## RESTIN

pues para mi me pido el 217

----------


## martinjmv

Me gustaria participar! Elijo el: 

*649* [/b]

----------


## ingodwetrust

> Pues tiene que ser el ganador!  porque me lo ha garantizado un tal santillana que por lo visto es un crack con el tema este hacer predicciones y parar relojes ijijijiji


Bueno, y si hablamos de salir de un ataud en la plaza de Trujillo ya ni te cuento.... ¡Viva la gente de mi tierra!.... ¡Juas!

----------


## Mifune

¡Vaya! Veo que con las nuevas normas tengo la oportunidad de participar. Pues pido el 028.
Gracias

----------


## Chuvi's

745
745
745
No me habia enterado de que habiais cambiado lo del sorteo, menos mal que me aviso Ayy.

Saludos

----------


## wes_wieck

Pues no se si estara cogido pero como que paso de leerme 10 paginas de numeros:

Me pido el 023

1 abrazo
Héctor  :Smile1:

----------


## Manel Vicenç

...yo ya lo puse, lo que no se donde... lo vuelvo a poner no vaya a ser que por no estar donde debe me quede sin premio. Dije el 92, que con las nuevas normas es el

*           092*

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Pues no se si estara cogido pero como que paso de leerme 10 paginas de numeros:


Para eso he subido la lista, para que no os tengais que leer todas las paginas

----------


## medy

Me pido el 100

Saludos Medy

----------


## zarkov

Bonito número el 100. Ese me tenía que haber pedido. ¿Lo jugamos entre los dos?
Yo te doy el 25% del número 034 y tú la misma del 100.

----------


## nachopz

*246*

Es la hora en estos momentos en Chile 2:46am segun mi reloj.

Pero no saco nada, ya que con los gastos de envio con suerte me llega la cinta del regalo.

----------


## dreaigon

*171*


Esta ya?

si lo está diganmelo plis

y una gran idea esta.

----------


## MAGICUS POL

Hola, mi numero es el 372
Saludos!

----------


## si66

yo me anoto con el:

066

----------


## Goreneko

*568* pa mí

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Mi número es el *379*. Saludos !!!!

----------


## julopgar

Mi número quiero que sea  * 973* , ¿será ése el agraciado? :shock:  

Creo que se debería prohibir participación en este sorteo a los MENTALISTAS, llevan ventaja. ¿no?  :( 

Muchas Gracias  y Suerte para todos

Un Saludo
 :twisted:

----------


## nanocampos

Pues yo me pido el 208, tengo una corazonada...
Mi hijo nació el 20 de Agosto, adelantándose tres semanas...

No me puedo creer eso de las supersticiones... ¿Me estaré volviendo ludópata?

Un abrazo.

----------


## Mago Habibi

El numero en que acabará el gordo será el *031*. Asi que este número es el que yo elijo, jejejeje.

Venga. Suerte Y Felices Fiestas y 2007 a Mariano y todos los foreros. 

Un Saludo.

----------


## Nevermore

Me la juego al 721.
Espero que no esté ya elegido.
Gracias!!

----------


## alvaro lopez

si no está elegido el mio será el 611

----------


## larap

El 040 segun las normas, ya que habia elegido antes el 40.
Avisadme si ya esta.

UN saludo.

----------


## halexx

para mi el 257 un saludoooooo!!




 :o

----------


## magomontecarlos

Bueno pues eligiremos el 112 (que es el numero de emrgencias xd)
Suerte a todos y gracias Mariano.


112

----------


## Kiko

Para mi el 049

----------


## Iván Manso

Vaya, no había visto este hilo. Que ludópatas que estáis todos no??   :Wink:  

Pues nada, que yo también quiero serlo!!  

Se debe elegir un número de 3 cifras entonces no?

*426*

Ahí queda

Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## Diegp

Hola 
Para mi el 723
Saludos y esperemos que toque....jejeje

----------


## peter pan

Num. *875*

 :roll: [/b]

----------


## fernandini

Pues yo digo el 542, haber si hay suerte.
Gracias.

----------


## Coyotecordoba

Todo un detalle Mariano,yo me pido el

352

----------


## mugomi

Yo voy a elegir el 985.

Suerte a todos

----------


## pablo

Yo  me pido el *103 * . 

Un saludo , y suerte .  :Wink:

----------


## maria bella

Buenas!!! 

Yo tambien quiero!!!!

Mi numerito es el 250. (he mirado rápidamente y creo que no esta, de lo contrario, coregidme!!)

GRACIAS!!!

Un mágico saludo

Maria Tavares

----------


## wallace

Pues yo voy a elegir el  871

Un saludo

----------


## rufus

si antes era el 00 ahora elijo el


                                  000

----------


## vcopola

humm cosultemos la bola magica.......el 517....creo que no lo habia dicho nadie
Gracias

----------


## trib

Bueno, ya veo que soy de los ultimos. Me pido el 947
Yo queria el 974 pero patito se lo ha cogido antes...

----------


## xion

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm según mis dotes adivinatorias......... esperarse que tiro los dados clin clin clin  el 5 clin clin clin el 2 y clin clin clin el 5,  lo siento por todos pero me va a tocar a mi jejejeje el número elegido es el *525*.

Muchiiiiiiiisima suerte magica para tod@s  :Lol:

----------


## jorg3

Bueno, lo que me ha costado ver que no estuviera  :117: .

Probare con el *692* a ver si hay suerte.

Suerte y gracias por la oportunidad!

----------


## javierss2001

sin dudarlo el 303

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Ups, menos mal que me han informado de este "sorteo" que estoy tan liado que si no ni me entero. Bueno, ibaa decir el numer 102 pues soñe que esa iba a ser la terminacion de la "loteria de Navidad" ... pero ya que ese numero es el elegido por yiye, y por no querer repetir , al final que decanto pr el numero:

*105*

----------


## marox

eje

el 312!!

----------


## juanete

> sin dudarlo el 303


 Este número lo tengo yo.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> Cada uno tiene derecho a elegir un numero de 3 cifras y los que quieran *pueden tener el mismo numero repetido.*
> 
> El premio será una cesta de magia compuesta por un vale de 200 euros y se repartirá entre *los que tengan el numero agraciado* en el sorteo del gordo.

----------


## RobertoG

Gracias por el detalle.

Para mi el 010..



Un abrazo

----------


## joepc

Yo me apunto al 116.
Suerte a todos ... pero sobre todo a mi jejejeje

----------


## M4gici4n

198

El número ha sido generado aleatoriamente... :D

----------


## Azran

379

----------


## Piter CJ

Cucha que yo pensaba que esto era de broma y no habia visto el hilo....

yo el .......*627*

----------


## 2 de trebol

si si, lo tengo claro, como me da palo mirar cual esta cogido... xD (y se puede repetir...) vamos a escoger el....

*674*

----------


## maxren

El mio es el 161

saludos a todos

----------


## lanjaron

Me pido el 658 

Creo que no lo he repetido, si es así decídmelo.
Gracias Mariano y suerte para todos.   :Lol:

----------


## pscmax

Yo el 176

----------


## ossiris

Mi numero = 666

----------


## guimebe

yo me quedaré con mi número mágico... el 754

----------


## nitrojd

mi numero= 134

----------


## YaGo

Pues no había visto yo este hilo. Ni siquiera sé si está el número dicho, pero por si acaso, yo digo el:

253

----------


## ossiris

Como el 666 ya estaba elegido me quedo con el:

*777*

el 666 se lo dejo a su dueño original y que lo comparta solo con Lucifer, jejeje.  :Lol:   :Lol:   sino repartir entre 3 es mucho... 8)  8)

----------


## pscmax

Por cierto se sabe que día darán los resultados? :roll:

----------


## Rafa505

Será el día del sorteo del Gordo, ¿no?

----------


## guill

Ay que no nos hemos leído las condiciones del sorteo...

Bueno, para quien no lo sepa, los resultados se sabrán el día mundial de la salud.   :Lol:  



p.d.: O sea, 22 dic.

----------


## danigui84

Me pido el *930*. Asiasss!!!

----------


## feche19

HOla AMigos, el numero que elijo es el 123

----------


## magicsergi

me pido el 791

----------


## juanvivo

el 505 esta bien?

----------


## juanvivo

acabo de leer que solo pueden participar los registrados antes del 15 de noviembre y yo lo estoy desde el 19... :( . Si no puedo participar, pues nada, que le voy a hacer, y si hay posibilidad, pues eso, el *505*.

----------


## adriantheboss

Yo estoy desde el 16 , por un dia jaja , imagino que no podre.. verdad?

suerte a todos

----------


## Iñigo Urkia

Para mi el 125.

Gracias Mariano y un saludo!

----------


## yosti

yo pido el 481

----------


## Raicon

> Yo estoy desde el 16 , por un dia jaja , imagino que no podre.. verdad?
> 
> suerte a todos


sssss....no.

----------


## hardmix

Mi Numero 736 aqui es donde me gustaria usar la magia :P jajjajaja

----------


## rufus

me ha dicho Bittor que el 000 ya lo tenía él así que si se puede cambio al 001.

Hasta luego.

----------


## to

el mio es el 619

Saludos!!

----------


## juvigar

para mi el 769

769
769

----------


## magicnestor

Mi número elegido es el 524. Venga, suerte a todos... o mejor dicho, suerte para mí.

----------


## Magique

yo digo el 789.

Buena suerte a todos.

----------


## rafa_larrosa

la lista renovada con todos los numeros en http://rapidshare.com/files/7712765/lista_navidad.odt
saludos

----------


## backflin

Hoy estaba aburrido asi que me he entretenido a decidir mi numero,el numero GANADOR!!!!!!

En un primer momento pense en usar el numero correspondiente a mi nuemro de mensajes en este foro, luego pense en usar las 3 ultimas cifras de la inaguracion del foro, luego en la inhaguracion de la tienda, luego en la ip que uso para escribir este mensaje.......
Como ya dije me aburria asi que me fui apuntando uno a uno todo los numeros seleccionados con ello consegui saber cuantos participantes hay y ese es mi numero  *173*

Aqui dejo la lista:
0,0,1,10,11,12,13,19,22,23,23,24,27,28,31,32,34,37  ,40,43,48,49,49,53,54,66,79,81,88,91,92,100,102,10  3,105,112,113,116,123,125,134,147,156,158,161,161,  164,166,171,173,176,180,183,189,191,193,196,198,20  0,208,213,217,218,243,246,248,250,251,253,256,257,  261,264,274,284,285,301,303,303,308,312,314,314,31  4,317,324,325,352,356,357,358,372,379,379,412,416,  426,426,433,435,435,444,473,478,481,489,505,507,51  2,516,517,524,524,525,525,526,533,537,539,542,555,  568,573,596,604,611,619,627,632,634,643,649,649,65  8,666,666,671,674,692,721,723,723,728,731,735,736,  739,745,750,754,755,769,777,785,789,791,803,804,80  8,831,843,846,871,875,908,908,910,930,947,971,973,  974,985,998.

Los que estan 2 veces es que estan repetidos.

Vuelvo a dejar mi numero, repito el numero ganador

*173*

----------


## backflin

DIOOOOS, la he liado!!! admin porque no puedo editar mi mensaje, haber si haces los deberes.

Lo siento no me di cuenta del error.

----------


## El Tulipán Negro

yo el 122

----------


## ricard21

021 para mi.

Menudo curro te has pegado Backflin.

----------


## zarkov

> DIOOOOS, la he liado!!! admin porque no puedo editar mi mensaje, haber si haces los deberes.
> 
> Lo siento no me di cuenta del error.


No lo sé. Yo tampoco.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Puede crear mensajes
Puede responder temas
*No puede editar sus mensajes*
Puede borrar sus mensajes
Puede votar en encuestas
No puede adjuntar archivos en este foro
Puede descargar archivos de este foro.

Yo no quiero dar ideas, pero quizá habria que revisar que no haya algún listillo con un clon.

Caso de que lo haya, banearlo, buscarlo, romperle las piernas, y triturarle los dedos de la mano uno a uno.

----------


## Hagen

Me pido el 774.   :Lol:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

A lo mejor Mariano lo ha puesto así, para que no cambiemos el número justo después del sorteo ¿no?

----------


## zarkov

Supongo que sí, que ese es el motivo. Mejor prevenir...

----------


## Ella

efectivamente, mariano modifico y desde que se abrio e post nadie puede editar sus mensajes, ni los moderadores

----------


## themagician

Una cosa. En caso de que nadie ganara el pemio, ¿qué pasaría?, porque se le podría dar la cesta al que se acerque más ¿no? (no me odies Mariano :D ). No se si se habrá propuesto ya.

----------


## zarkov

Ya sé que hay muchas páginas en este hilo, pero si lees el primer post tu pregunta quedará contestada   :Wink:

----------


## themagician

Ok,ok. Vale. Es que yo sólo he leído este segundo porque me dijeron que sí, que éste era el importante.

----------


## ignoto

Yo me pido el 013.

----------


## manlex

El mío el 478

----------


## marques115

Anotame con el 225
Gracias y suerte para todos

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> El mío el 478


sorry, no puedes participar

----------


## zarkov

> Yo me pido el 013.


Tenías que haber dicho: sin menear.

----------


## ignoto

¿Sin menear el qué?

----------


## zarkov

Es que cuando oigo 13, automáticamente pienso en:
men****lá a ver si me ***ce   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

Si, bueno.
Pero no debes frustrarte.
los que tenemos mas de la cuenta ya nos hacemos cargo.

 :Lol:

----------


## Jubey

Me pillo el 656

----------


## moimoi

me pido el 324

----------


## magicemi

en este sorteo puede participar todo el mundo??

si es asi mi numero es el 971

----------


## Nevermore

> en este sorteo puede participar todo el mundo??
> 
> si es asi mi numero es el 971


si no me equivoco, todos los registrados desde el 15 de Noviembre, asi que tu entras en el saco.   :Smile1:  

Saludos

----------


## moimoi

sera todos los registrados hasta el 15 de noviembre

----------


## sertxos83

yo digo que el  432

----------


## pscmax

Que nervios mañana dan los resultados xDDD :shock:  :?

----------


## dreaigon

sisi, ganare yo

----------


## pscmax

> sisi, ganare yo



eso habrá que berlo :D   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## KeZs

el mio el 479  :Smile1:

----------


## Xavi

Buenas
Si todavía estoy a tiempo me pido el 004

Mariano: gracias por el detalle

----------


## zarkov

DENTRO DE 15 MINUTOS SE CERRARÁ EL HILO.

A PARTIR DE ESE MOMENTO...
¡QUÉ DIOS REPARTA SUERTE!

----------


## ignoto

*¡Yo quiero el 013!*

----------


## zarkov

Y colorín, colorado el sorteo ha comenzado.

----------

